# online gun purchase



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone bought a gun through galleryofguns.com?

basically it brings up 3 dealers (impact, barlows, and gunsellers) impact typically has the best price. you fill in the info, pay a down payment, and gog ships the gun to the dealer and you go finalize the purchase in person.

and buying it this way places a lifetime replacement warranty on the firearm!!

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new pistol, but wanted to know if anybody here has done it?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

No, I haven't but sounds like something I will have to look into.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I order through them all of the time.

I have a dealer in Midvale that just orders it for me upon request and then calls when it arrives. I just pay when it arrives and he just pays up front for me.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Chet, I have also shopped around on that website for a while now but haven't bought through them yet. I have noticed that if you increase the miles in the drop down to 50 or 100 it will bring others up that are within the standard 25 mile radius. For me, it always shows Impact, Gunsellers, and Get Some; I always have to change it to 50 to see Barlow's and others. Just thought I'd throw that out there in case you didn't notice already.

Also, I have noticed that in the case of Impact the price on GoG is often lower than what they are listing them for on their own website. It usually is not much, around $10 or so most of the time, but something I found interesting.

Another one to look at is these guys:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php

I found some good deals on there, but some things you have to call or email to get a price. They ship for free though.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I order through them all of the time.
> 
> I have a dealer in Midvale that just orders it for me upon request and then calls when it arrives. I just pay when it arrives and he just pays up front for me.


+1 except my dealer is in Emery county.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

well, through GOG it shows Impact at a price of $309..... so I called impact and they say their price is $349....
and the guy couldnt tell me why???? so I'm shy of ordering the gun that way.
Budsgunshop shows the gun for $309 and ships for free, I'm in the process now of contacting my ffl dealer. 
thanks for the link windyhairydude.

If someone ever tries to actually order through GOG, let me know how it works out.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome man. Let us know how it goes for you. Bud's has a couple of toys I'm considering, I just can't decide what I want first.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

get em all


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well Chet, if anything you can order through the guy I go through. He almost always beats the prices listed online


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have seen some amazing prices on buds, and you can't go wrong with free shipping either. My next gun will probably come from buds. They put impact to shame on many of their prices.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought one through the same website; the prices vary based on how much each dealer marks up the prices from GOG or Davidsons. Great experience! I don't think anyone will beat this guys price's, give it a try http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consumers/s ... _id=968319
I found him on KSL, he just does it out of his house and does not do much, you would need to call him first and verify that he will let you buy through him since he usually just does it for family/friends. 801-372-4580


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I just placed my order with Buds.... got a GSG1911 and a ruger single six on the way!!!!!!! Now how the heck am I supposed to not play with them until christmas?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man Chet, I wish I would have known you wanted a Single Six. I have a nearly new stainless Single Six that I dont shoot.... 

Congrats on the purchases! I wont tell anyone if you play with them before Christmas


----------

